# Uber recorded miles vs actual



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi
I'm doing simulated taxes (very close until I get the actual numbers) with Turbo Tax Self Employed- I'll edit in actual when I get them
Pretty complicated - 1 month of old 1099 job $2000 income no tax paid (no longer working)
Started to Collect SSI early retirement 9 months total $10,900
Part time taxable job 150 a week total $7,000
Uber gross about $7000
Head HH and 1 dependent

If I use my recorded numbers 14,000 miles I show a refund of 2600
If I use the Uber numbers of 12,000 I will get 2800 back.

Should I / Can I just use the Uber number?
I also don't get why I get more back with less miles?

Thanks


(I know I should have not taken it early but I was laid off, but had a disabled son to support and could not find a job right away and started to run out of money as SSI took 4 months to come


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> Hi
> I'm doing simulated taxes (very close until I get the actual numbers) with Turbo Tax Self Employed- I'll edit in actual when I get them
> Pretty complicated - 1 month of old 1099 job $2000 income no tax paid (no longer working)
> Started to Collect SSI early retirement 9 months total $10,900
> ...


How is it your refund larger using Uber's smaller amount of reportable mileage?

I'm having a difficult time creating my spreadsheet because the trip archives on both Uber and Lyft suddenly don't show addresses for origination and destination?? I guess I'm going to have to start keeping a trip log to record each frigging trip. It's the only way I can link trips and account for the miles in between trips


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a tax professional, but I'm missing something in your numbers. You don't appear to have made enough to exceed your HH standard deduction of $18000. Your mileage deduction wipes out any profit from Uber, and I don't believe your SSI benefits are taxable. So per the figures you list, you have $9000 in taxable income.

Re the refund, have you paid in enough via withholding from that $150 per week job to cover that amount? Or through other income sources? Maybe there are special circumstances because of your son.

I use TurboTax Deluxe on CD, which is cheaper ($40 at Costco) and has everything you need for self employment. I don't have any experience with the one you're using.

If you have other sources of income you haven't mentioned, such as a retirement pension, investment accounts, etc, then all of my figures go out the window.

Re mileage claims, I would use my own, provided I have a written log to back up the deduction.

Edit: in one of your other posts you said you are receiving Social Security. Regular SS payments are subject to tax if you have enough combined income (without looking it up, I think it's over $25000 for a single filer.) SSI benefits aren't taxable.

I hope UberTaxPro sees your post and comments.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm not a tax professional, but I'm missing something in your numbers. You don't appear to have made enough to exceed your HH standard deduction of $18000. Your mileage deduction wipes out any profit from Uber, and I don't believe your SSI benefits are taxable. So per the figures you list, you have $9000 in taxable income.
> 
> Re the refund, have you paid in enough via withholding from that $150 per week job to cover that amount? Or through other income sources? Maybe there are special circumstances because of your son.
> 
> ...


I assume I'm getting the Earned Income Tax Credit. I just don't get why I get more back with less miles


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> I assume I'm getting the Earned Income Tax Credit. I just don't get why I get more back with less miles


If it's due to the earned income credit, your getting more back because your income is higher (high enough to qualify for EIC), The miles of course cause the lower income but the higher income is the direct cause. Unfortunately, if you're going to follow the IRS rules that is, you cannot withhold deductions from income for the purpose of qualifying for a credit.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the difference between your miles and Ubers seems too small, my unpaid miles were 2X what uber showed in paid miles.

are you logging every mile you are working ride share? dead miles add up, sadly.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

LAuberX said:


> the difference between your miles and Ubers seems too small, my unpaid miles were 2X what uber showed in paid miles.
> 
> are you logging every mile you are working ride share? dead miles add up, sadly.


I log all miles but I am using Uber total mikes online. Not paid miles.



UberTaxPro said:


> If it's due to the earned income credit, your getting more back because your income is higher (high enough to qualify for EIC), The miles of course cause the lower income but the higher income is the direct cause. Unfortunately, if you're going to follow the IRS rules that is, you cannot withhold deductions from income for the purpose of qualifying for a credit.


So I should use my log and not Uber's correct

I'm not worried about a few hundred dollars.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> I log all miles but I am using Uber total mikes online. Not paid miles.
> 
> So I should use my log and not Uber's correct
> 
> I'm not worried about a few hundred dollars.


to be in complience with the tax regulations, yes


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------

